# Seiten Taisein Son Goku vs. Gaara



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

I wanna know! Who do you think will win? Goku, from saiyuki in his demon form, or Gaara? 


Demon Goku




Gaara.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

Awww, Goku is so loved here (sike!)

Seriously, it is nice to see these threads with him. Don't know how he ever got paired up against Gaara though...


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

I was just wondering since Gaara has a demon side to himself as well.

  My friend likes Goku, and said Gaara couldn't beat him, I agreed with that, but I was wondering other peoples takes on this.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

Well both of you are correct. Gaara's grossly behind Goku.


----------



## Vicious (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry Tsuki, but goku's demon form is on a whole new level, But its your first thread so i'll be nice.


> Awww, Goku is so loved here (sike!)
> 
> Seriously, it is nice to see these threads with him. Don't know how he ever got paired up against Gaara though..


I agree


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

i couldn't think of anyone better to pair Goku up with.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

It's really hard to find out who's a good match for him. Either he's too powerful, or he's just not strong enough. It's mainly due to his lack of feats (at least feats that match his actual level of power. I mean, a person with the power of heaven should be stronger than that, right?)


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I agree 100% Minekura should put up Goku's stats. ><


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

But I guess that is to be expected. I mean, a character of that power would make writing a good story hard. Unless she's willing to make everyone else near that level of power too. But then Saiyuki would lose what made it good.


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I think she's just trying to let Goku build up his strength. Though, (no offense) He seems weaker in the Reload and gunlock series. He's a lot stronger then in Gensomaden. >< But that's only what I think.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

He's (Seiten Taisei) stronger in the manga of Reload. Witness his fight against Youkai Hakkai and you'll see. Guy regens from pretty much everything.


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm still reading, I watched the anime though...I hate the voice, so I'm waiting til my parents will bother taking me to the book store to get some reload manga. I have only two volumes, (Sadly enough) Of Gensomaden. I heard of the fight between youkai Hakkai though, in Hakkai's bio.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

I also disliked the new voice actors in Reload. It made me shudder. 

Well, we would still have to wait till april for vol 7. So you should have so time to catch up.


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'll just have to bug my parents to buy me manga! It sucks being almost sixteen and not having your permit yet. ><


----------



## Vicious (Feb 3, 2007)

I failed my permit test  its too hard for me, im to stupid.


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm nervous for when I take mine.  


And don't say your stupid, you'll pass! Don't cha worry!  As Naruto would put it, BELIEVE IT! ><


----------



## Vicious (Feb 3, 2007)

But naruto always fails,  i mean did you see the latest chapters?
I wonder saying Believe it, would work?

The test is hard. But driving is a piece of cake. so dont worry about that


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 4, 2007)

Hm...maybe believe it would work. ^^ I don't know, I haven't taken the test yet, so yeah. I don't even know if I can pass driving. O.o I'm so short! ><


----------



## Vicious (Feb 4, 2007)

Im also short(not in the lower area ) but i can easily reach the pedals. You just need to relax and dont panic while driving or you will lose points. lose to many points and you wont pass.

Anyway, lets get back to the topic.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 4, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> It's really hard to find out who's a good match for him. Either he's too powerful, or he's just not strong enough. It's mainly due to his lack of feats (at least feats that match his actual level of power. I mean, a person with the power of heaven should be stronger than that, right?)



I can think of someone to smash that ego of yours.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 4, 2007)

Ego? Just stating how I see it.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 4, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Ego? Just stating how I see it.



We all have egos when it come our favorite characters.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 4, 2007)

But I am stating it how I see it. How is that being egotisical?

Either he's too powerful for his opponent, or he's too weak. That says nothing of ego right there.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 12, 2007)

Goku wins.

When we first see him in this form he disappears from sight before delivering a big attack. Now Lee's speed could bypass Gaara's defense so Goku's should easily do so...plus his strength is high too.


----------

